
Show HN: I guess just solved a first-World problem - appleraju
I guess I just solved a first world problem<p>Problem: People never update all their account password after there is major password scandal leak. Most people usually never update all their account after updating any one accounts passwords.<p>Reason- on asking people their reason was they were lazy to go into each website and then find that magical page in each website. It takes a lot of time.<p>Solution- I created this website <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;updateyourpass" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;updateyourpass</a>  which lists down all the direct link of most of the website&#x27;s Password update page. Now in one-click, It will redirect you to the password update page without having to explore each website. It will save a lot of time and help you be upto date. I hope I could help.
======
eps
Why are you linking to some PH page?

What's the direct link to your project?

